# Wrealy Weathered Wood



## HomeyHal (Nov 7, 2008)

What is the best way to prepare old pine siding that hasn't had paint on it in 30 years? Linseed oil followed by a good oil based primer? Or PeelStop? Or something else? 
Thanks,
Hal


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Homeyhal is a DYIER. You should know the answer to this question if you are a true painter.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> Homeyhal is a DYIER. You should know the answer to this question if you are a true painter.


I don't know the answer, and I paint circles around your ass. If you actually know the answer, why not answer it instead of looking like a DIYER yourself.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> I don't know the answer, and I paint circles around your ass. If you actually know the answer, why not answer it instead of looking like a DIYER yourself.


You know I lost sleep after putting you on the smackass list. Now, I am happy I did. JNLP, you are a true SMACKASS.:yes::yes:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

A freash coat of molasses shoul do the trick. just go to your local paint store and ask them, they should have it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Pine siding that has had no finish on it in 30 years definitely needs a catspaw applied vigorously.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> You know I lost sleep after putting you on the smackass list. Now, I am happy I did. JNLP, you are a true SMACKASS.:yes::yes:


So you don't know the answer? Here I got something for you Timma... :thumbup:

**************************************************

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Members of this forum would prefer if you post on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

JNLP said:


> So you don't know the answer? Here I got something for you Timma... :thumbup:
> 
> **************************************************
> 
> ...


:laughing:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

JNLP said:


> So you don't know the answer? Here I got something for you Timma... :thumbup:
> 
> **************************************************
> 
> ...


Go ahead and close the thread you smackass. :jester:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Go ahead and close the thread you smackass. :jester:


No no... The thread starter had a good question & deserves proper answers. :thumbup:

Don't get me on false impersonation though, I changed Moderators to Members. & edited out the closing this topic bit. :whistling2:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Go ahead and close the thread you smackass. :jester:


:lol::laughing::lol::laughing:

Now he's going to act like a sissy and threaten to leave the forum." go ahead and delete all my post while your at it"


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> :lol::laughing::lol::laughing:
> 
> Now he's going to act like a sissy and threaten to leave the forum." going ahead and delete all my post while your at it"


Yeah. Atleast I admit when I don't know something rather than act like I do, and put potential decent members down to avoid the question. Sh!t... You still didn't answer how you'd do it.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Dum dee doo dahh... My name is Tim. Lets go to Lowes, get some Valspar, and brush that place out with my throw away chip brush. Derrr. :jester:


----------



## paintech (Nov 7, 2008)

*More info needed*

HomeyHal,

Forget about thier bickering and let's get to the solution for you.

I need a bit more info to help you out on this one. To jump to conclusion without the facts is not only reckless but can cost you dearly should you do this restoration improperly.

When you say "hasn't had paint on it in 30 years" do you mean there is no longer any visable paint remaining on the would or do you mean the surface has cracked and chipping paint but has not had a fresh coat in 30 years? 

There is a big difference believe it or not. 

Also, is there evidence of wood wood rot anywhere on the structure that required replacement prior to coating with the new finish? 

This is a very important piece of the puzzle so please be sure before you answer. The top coat may differ when old and new wood are coated together.

Also, being that the structure has not been painted in 30 years, if cracked or chipped paint remains you will be required to scrape and sand inorder to acheive a smooth finish which brings us to yet another problem for you. LEAD PAINT and how to protect yourself, your employees and your customers from exposure. Check out this link for more info Environmental Protection Agency or visist our website at XXX and feel free to contact me directly at XXX.

I await your answers to better help you.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

